# Important news



## kenspain (Aug 25, 2020)

For those traveling in or coming over to night all areas of Spain you must where a Mask its going to be a 100 Euro fine if the police stop you so make sure you bring one with you,


----------



## Silver sprinter (Aug 25, 2020)

As always thanks for your information and taking time to post


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 25, 2020)

Are you sure its not a cover up.


----------



## RoaminRog (Sep 2, 2020)

Just to be clear Ken, do we have to wear a mask in our vans, or is it just outside or in public?


----------



## 2cv (Sep 2, 2020)

Sadly things are getting much worse in Spain, 9 times as many cases per hundred thousand than UK and even twice as many as France. Link


----------



## kenspain (Sep 2, 2020)

RoaminRog said:


> Just to be clear Ken, do we have to wear a mask in our vans, or is it just outside or in public?


No not in your van but once you get out of the van you must put it on


----------



## RoaminRog (Sep 2, 2020)

kenspain said:


> No not in your van but once you get out of the van you must put it on


Ok, thanks for that Ken. That’s about the same as here at the moment. Not proving to be a problem so far, managing to isolate fairly effectively.


----------



## 2cv (Sep 2, 2020)

Good that you’re able to stay safe. Take care and enjoy your trip.


----------

